

Eventual regulation of system administration? I think so.  - MPSimmons
http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2011/11/eventual-regulation-of-system-administration/

======
zdw
_The path of a lot of system administrators from amateur to professional
resembles that of a child who is exceptionally gifted at building erector sets
being hired to construct a pedestrian bridge. Then, if the bridge doesn’t
fall, the kid gets to build bridges designed to handle interstate traffic._

This is the key point. It's SO HARD to grow as a sysadmin, because there are
very few people who can pass on information. We have pretty much one textbook
(TPoSNA: <http://everythingsysadmin.com/> ), and a few organizations like
LOPSA and USENIX, but there are almost no Windows or Mac specific sysadmins
who join.

There are also places where regulation is already happening, albeit in a top
down manner, like HIPPA. I doubt top down "you must do this" regulation would
help, but accreditation where people have to know and ought to follow best
practices would likely do more good.

------
mwhooker
Did I really just read this? No discussion of what possible regulations might
be required, just "sysadmins are untrained. We may need rules". HN bait at its
worst.

